# Craig Biggio Family Hunt Pic



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Sent to me in an e-mail. Nice Bucks.


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Daymn them some big drakes.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

wow, I should have played baseball....


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Fake*

That has got to be photoshopped. Look at the variance in the sizes of the deer's heads and people's bodies. Some of those deer look familiar, too.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

I will email Craig shortly and ask him if these are true. I will get back to y'all


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Hard to score*

Boy to be in your late 30's and only have to work half a year to make 100 times more than most.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

nasakid said:


> That has got to be photoshopped. Look at the variance in the sizes of the deer's heads and people's bodies. Some of those deer look familiar, too.


I had to crop the picture to post it. It was a huge HQ pic that I doubt someone photoshopped. I think it is the real deal.


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

looks real to me - looks like Northern deer - maybe The Sanctuary.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

All big northern deer....
The odd looking one is the boys in the white... that buck looks different....

Nice bucks period....

It's real I was just sent a high quality version... His sons buck is just positioned different.....

I do respect Craig in the fact he is a Family man first and formost.. 

John


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I've seen those deer before! As a matter of fact, I have a pic of em!!!!!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

MAROON said:


> looks real to me - looks like Northern deer - maybe The Sanctuary.


For what it's worth, the little girl is wearing a "Antler Ranch" jacket.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't decide if I like the 2nd one from the left or the 2nd one from the right the best.


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

The deer are from Ohio off a place called - Redman Whitetail Preserve


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder just how big his ranch is? I was under the understanding that Andy Pettite (can we still say his name around here) has HUGE ranch.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Good for them. If I had that kind of money...you know I would be doing the same thing.

Glad to know all those sports millions aren't going to drugs, lawyers, and ladies of loose moral fiber. 

Craig as always been a good team player, doing whatever the Astros needed. I hope he gets to 3000 hits this year.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Nice culls. Should have let a couple of those go another year. :wink: 

Speaking of Astros and former Astros with spreads...doesn't Jeff Kent own a place down near Tilden?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Nice culls. Should have let a couple of those go another year. :wink:
> 
> Speaking of Astros and former Astros with spreads...doesn't Jeff Kent own a place down near Tilden?


I believe you're correct. A lot of basball players have ranches here in Texas. Biggio, Pettite, Chipper Jones has the Double Dime, Josh Becket owns the old Herradura Ranch,,,,,, Doesn't Lance Berkman have one also? All's it takes is a little money.........


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Rusty Greer has a place in Ennis.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fishdaze said:


> I believe you're correct. A lot of basball players have ranches here in Texas. Biggio, Pettite, Chipper Jones has the Double Dime, Josh Becket owns the old Herradura Ranch,,,,,, Doesn't Lance Berkman have one also? All's it takes is a little money.........


a little money and might I add the desire to be outdoors and have hunting/fishing/etc. in your blood or else it really aint worth it... I dont see Bill Gates leading any trophy deer contests. 

check out the leader in hf archery

http://www.dfgwildlifesupply.com/best_overall_buck_div_iii.htm


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

nasakid said:


> That has got to be photoshopped. Look at the variance in the sizes of the deer's heads and people's bodies. Some of those deer look familiar, too.


 Has to be true b/c those are northern deer my friend and not all deer and people have the same shape and build.
Cody


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

I hear that Jason LaRue now owns the Herradura and is called the L5 or 5Ls.
Cody


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

parkman14 said:


> I hear that Jason LaRue now owns the Herradura and is called the L5 or 5Ls.
> Cody


Josh Beckett... I saw it last night on their website.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Funny. I got that email the other day and it said the deer came off a ranch north of Fredericksburg. Yeah, right. Definately look like yankee deer to me.


----------



## bk1310 (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks real to me! Wow!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*Yankee Deer*



Whitecrow said:


> Funny. I got that email the other day and it said the deer came off a ranch north of Fredericksburg. Yeah, right. Definately look like yankee deer to me.


You mean Northern Aggressors


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

Doesn't Pettite know that if the Yankees play through the World Series that's gonna mess up his bow season? Guess he wasn't thinking.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Jason owns the ranch next to Beckett's. I've gotta friend who's in the family.
Rick


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Yeah.I was talking to wife of a guy who guides on the Herradurra,and yes Josh still own's it.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

parkman14 said:


> I hear that Jason LaRue now owns the Herradura and is called the L5 or 5Ls.
> Cody


Jason LaRue bought Becketts old place, which is about 2,000 acres. Beckett bought the Herradura.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> a little money and might I add the desire to be outdoors and have hunting/fishing/etc. in your blood or else it really aint worth it... I dont see Bill Gates leading any trophy deer contests.
> 
> check out the leader in hf archery
> 
> http://www.dfgwildlifesupply.com/best_overall_buck_div_iii.htm


Well I have the desire to be outdoors, and the hunting in my blood....... But still don't have the money.

Andy's got him a nice Buck there.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Are those whitetail deer or mule deer?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Whitetails


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heads up, I'm gonna shoot those deer next week also. LOl.


----------



## F O R D (May 31, 2006)

nasakid said:


> That has got to be photoshopped. Look at the variance in the sizes of the deer's heads and people's bodies. Some of those deer look familiar, too.


CRAZY


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, but all it takes is money. Still pretty unreal specimens.


----------



## ReelTime5 (Jul 21, 2005)

I worked for the Astros this past summer and from talking to some co-workers i know he is a big time hunter but im not sure exactly where. From all the money he makes im sure he kills big deer just like the picture. But i agree hthe deer his son is holding up does look to be a lot diffrent than the rest according to the body size.


----------



## Texas Bill (Apr 27, 2006)

I doubt I could pay the bill to shoot one of those, let alone treat the whole family!


----------



## sumbeech (May 19, 2005)

This picture was posted on a local radio station's website, noting that they were hunting outside of Fredricksburg. Something is not right with these pic's. On the other picture of the whole group, check out the brow tines on (mom's) the woman's deer.








[/URL][/img]


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

Deer were shot in Pennsylvania


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

those are some real nice deer and Biggs is a real stand up guy. 

But those kids darn sure got his ears 

I was giggling to myself looking at that pic


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Come on guys, we all know where these deer were shot....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

photoshop those ears off maybe


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

neckdeep said:


> photoshop those ears off maybe


Dude...that is wrong.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

sweet.... What Best Buy location is that? Wonder if that's public hunting....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I found this after a quick google search.

Wednesday, November 08, 2006
http://html.click2houston.com/sh/blogger/2006/11/biggio-updateagain-texans-are-getting.html

*Biggio update......again *

Hi folks..
Let's start wih the latest. the deal as I reported earlier this week with Craig Biggio is done. *Both sides are just waiting on Bidge to return from a Deer Hunting trip.* You know it's that time of the year when the Bucks are chasin' the Doe. There are priorities.

Biggio will obviously go into the 2007 season as the incumbent at 2nd base. The Astros want him to reach 3000 hits and then they'll take it from there. Remember, Chris Burke is waiting in the wings. He's ready and has been been for nearly 2 years. Recently, a familiar name on the local baseball scene and I played golf and he told me Biggio simply wore down at the end of the year and was trying to pull everything. When your over 40, still travelling and battling fatigue, that's not a good combination. It's something the Astros will take a long hard look at. The deal with Clemens the past two years, travel-wise, was brilliant and something Nolan Ryan endorsed. Meantime, the Hot Stove League is simmering slowly. A source inside Astrosland told me again this morning, coversations continue with the agents for pitchers Jeff Suppan , Kip Wells , Woody Williams ( Arcola resident), and Tigers reliever Jamie Walker. More to come...


----------



## SWTMCKELLER (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a larger pic of this I recieved in an email. Most of the hats say Antler Ranch on them. Looked it up and from the look of the other deer at this ranch I would say this is an untouched pic.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Antler Ranch is just north west of Ft. Worth, a very high-fenced deer breeding farm, check their website. No luck or talent to take those bucks, just cold hard cash. It prob cost him about 2 weeks salary for all of them... at the most. These bucks are brought in from all over the US and Canada to sell semen and hunts for the big bucks, pun intended!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> Antler Ranch is just north west of Ft. Worth, a very high-fenced deer breeding farm, check their website. No luck or talent to take those bucks, just cold hard cash. It prob cost him about 2 weeks salary for all of them... at the most. These bucks are brought in from all over the US and Canada to sell semen and hunts for the big bucks, pun intended!


Yeah, I guess he should have taken them to East Texas timber land so they would see nothing and saved his money. That'd make em real hunters .


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> These bucks are brought in from all over the US and Canada to sell semen and hunts for the big bucks


Just an FYI, it's illegal to bring in any deer from out of state over the Texas state line (CWD prevention laws). Are you saying Antler Ranch is breaking the law? It's a serious offense if what you are saying is true. Have you seen this first hand?


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

Have you seen this first hand?since when do you need first hand information to start a (bad) rumor on the internet?

/sarcasm


----------



## thebigcatch (Nov 11, 2006)

wow ...can i go next time


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

ReefDonkey said:


> Deer were shot in Pennsylvania


that is true...I have a friend who was also on that hunt....I wish I was a Biggio.


----------

